# 6month old doesn't eat kibble anymore



## Ace of Spades (May 20, 2011)

Ace is going to be 6 months and I've had him for a little over a month and pretty much since day one he won't eat his kibble only NV RAW...and it's getting pretty pricey now he eats about 7 ounces a day..Any brands that might spike his interest would be greatly excepted


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I never would try to convince you into any kibble. Get the best food you can afford. Here's Sabine's worst to best list.

dry kibble, 
wet foods (can/pouch or whatever other container), 
dehydrated (e.g Honest Kitchen), 
freeze dried (e.g. Stella & Chewie's, Nature's Variety), 
frozen (cooked or raw), 
home prepared cooked or raw


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wondering, have you ever tried freeze dried camping/survival food. I imagine that's what kibble tastes like to a dog. Where's the beef, is all he's saying. LOL


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

someone on the board once refered to kibble as "living on Fritos your entire life..." LOL I think about this often as we go through Tillie's diet changes. 
She was NEVER interested in her kibble, she ate out of necesity, but would only eat enough to survive, most days she would barely have 1/3 cup total of kibble and was NOT excited about feeding time. could have cared LESS. She has been on home cooked for 1 week now and woweeee feeding time is different now! LOL She bores HOLES through me with her eyes as she patiently waits her turn for breakfast or dinner. This morning I had to make the kids at the same time and she let out a few small whimpers wondering when it was HER turn. LOL We have trained her to sit or lay down and "STAY" as I put her bowl on the ground. My son was amazed this morning as Tillie STAYED for nearly 30 seconds before I gave her the 'release" command to go eat. and EAT she does. She nearly LIVES for feeding time now.  and honestly isn't as scary or as much work as I anticipated.
sorry to thread-jack!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Good stuff Tammy. And we wonder why dogs turn their noses up at kibble. Now Tillie really LOVES YOU.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Well...I feel I must speak for Whimsy and defend her kibble.LOL

She just loves it and sits by the bowl and waits for me to dish it up! I'm lucky I guess. 
She is happy and healthy!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

That's right Evelyn. If she's happy , that's all that matters.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

LOL, yes you are lucky Evelyn!!! Happy and Healthy that's what we all want for our babies!! My husband wonders when this home cooking will end... I wish we were fortunate enough to be able to keep her on a quality kibble, but I have a feeling once you go home cooked you never go back. Or at least the DOG won't LET you go back. 
Thanks for all of your encouragement and guidance Dave! :wave:


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

We feed our four month old Blue. We do add some to her kibble every once in awhile. Trying to stay away from the canned foods because the cats tend to get into. They have gotten a lot heavier since we brought Maya home.


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

one thing that needs to mentioned - these guys can train you quite easily. the best way to get him to eat kibble or whatever it is you're serving is to keep serving it up every day. you can exhaust yourself with trying new things and with some of these little guys they will always skip the meals just to see what else you've got. they won't starve themselves.

i consistently feed my little guy orijen and some days he inhales it, other days he ignores it. he's a healthy size and I just don't worry about my little picky eater.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Mine stopped liking their kibble and we started adding extra goodies to the bowl. I cook chicken breasts boil in about a cup of water add a tiny bit of broth like a tablespoon. Then I cut it all up into tiny bites and put into ice cube trays and add the broth on top. 4 breasts makes about 40 meals. I zap each cube for about 30 sec mix it into the dry and divide one cube up into two bowls. They stand and wine for their food . YUM YUMeace: PS their poops are perfect too!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Ace of Spades said:


> Ace is going to be 6 months and I've had him for a little over a month and pretty much since day one he won't eat his kibble only NV RAW...and it's getting pretty pricey now he eats about 7 ounces a day..Any brands that might spike his interest would be greatly excepted


Seriously, 7 oz. a day? How much does Ace weigh? My 4 yr. old Tori weighs just over 9 lbs. and the daily amount recommended by NV for her is 3 oz./day. I have a friend who has a large Hav (22 lbs.) and the recommendation for him is 5-6 oz./day. Perhaps you should check NV's feeding guide to be sure you're feeding the correct amount.


----------



## JMGracie (Mar 30, 2011)

We've tried adding a few extra things to the bowl to keep Gracie interested. Cottage cheese worked out really well. It was really funny, she licked all the cottage cheese up and was actually spitting out pieces of kibble. After she finished the cottage cheese, she decided she was hungry enough to eat the kibble, though.

We also tried putting a little bit of scrambled egg in with the kibble. That was a big hit.

Usually she just eats her food dry, though. I would probably get bored too if I ate the same thing every day.


----------



## Ace of Spades (May 20, 2011)

Leslie, Ace is about 9lbs but I triple checked with NV site and 7oz is correct for a puppy who's more then 1/2 way grown...an adult of his size should eat lil over 3oz...

He's eating his kibble now...but not the kibble he was originally on...He loves the RAW and freeze-dried so I figured would try the Instinct kibble..He'll eat it but really loves it when RAW is added.

His poop really stinks and his farts...all I can say is OMG!!!! Was thinking of maybe trying Orijen or Acana and see if gas and stool smell improves


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Food is my biggest frustration with Eli. He just doesn't like kibble, never has. I've tried raw but he got sick of it after about 2 weeks and would skip meals. It's just too expensive to have him turn his nose up at it. After his recent stomach problems the vet suggested cooked chicken and rice. He liked that for about 3 meals and now he turns his nose up at it. I'd love to crack this nut! I'm not opposed to home cooked (home raw is way to gross for me, sorry!). I'll cook up a batch this weekend and see what happens.


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Ace of Spades said:


> Was thinking of maybe trying Orijen or Acana and see if gas and stool smell improves


Good luck with the Orijen or Acana. I had Eli on this food for a long time and he never liked it. Plus, it's truly the smelliest of the kibble I've tried. One would think a strong smell would wet a dog's appetite but, nope, not in our case. It is among the healthiest though so if you can get him to eat it koodos to you!


----------

